# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  7.5m x 7.0m pergola sizes help

## pth

Hey guys, 
About extend my pergola off another pergola with the following sizes 7.50m x 7.0m
I've got post already sizes 100mmx100mm.
How many post do you think I need
Need help with the rafters and beams sizes and spans
Was thinking rafters being 140x45 and beams 90x35
would that be sufficient enough structure wise.
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks

----------


## OBBob

Welcome. I'm not sure you've supplied enough detail to visualise the type of pergola you are constructing.  
Have you considered a book such as this one that includes tables?  Australian Decks & Pergolas Construction Manual    
Otherwise, maybe a sketch of what you plan to do.  
Cheers.

----------

